# forgot the picture



## Anonymous (May 29, 2008)

Oops


----------



## Noxx (May 29, 2008)

You can use the edit button.


----------



## Anonymous (May 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Oz (May 29, 2008)

Well congratulations on the birth of your new nugget. Nice and shiny with dimples on top.


----------

